# my first tattoo



## dmmj (Sep 9, 2011)

first the picture 






It is a henna tattoo and it is faded a little but I like it so much I am considering a real, and more complex one.


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 9, 2011)

So was this your trial tattoo?


----------



## dmmj (Sep 9, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> So was this your trial tattoo?


sort of, my grandma got it for me at the LA county fair for my birthday. But like I said I would want a more complex design.


----------



## mel262011 (Sep 9, 2011)

so that tattoo isn't real or is it? Just curious.


----------



## jackrat (Sep 9, 2011)

Get some ink,David! It's addicting. I've a reservation in Indiana next summer to get a Northern redfoot.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 9, 2011)

mel262011 said:


> so that tattoo isn't real or is it? Just curious.


It is a henna tattoo so it only last about 10 to 14 days.


----------



## mel262011 (Sep 9, 2011)

jackrat said:


> Get some ink,David! It's addicting. I've a reservation in Indiana next summer to get a Northern redfoot.



I agree get some ink. Although I don't have any tattooes, I have a few family members that have ink all up and down their arms.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 9, 2011)

I got my first ink in 1963, before it was fashionable for women to get tattoos. I have the same flower on my back that Janis Joplin had on her butt...


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 9, 2011)

It only hurts for a moment...


----------



## Tnewton (Sep 9, 2011)

Hell yeah get some ink. I have several, am currently working on a sleeve of all horror/movie monsters/characters


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 10, 2011)

Go for it David. 
I've always wanted a tattoo, had it planned and everything but none of my family like tattoos. Including my OH. 
Not that that would stop me. 
I'm just a massive wimp when it comes to getting it actually done. I daren't go and of course I have no-one to go with to get it done because everyone i know says i'm being stupid for getting one.
If i had someone to go with me or the guts to go alone i'd defiantly get at least one in a heartbeat.


----------



## Isa (Sep 10, 2011)

Very niceee !!!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 10, 2011)

Where are you thinking of having it put?


----------



## Edna (Sep 10, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> Go for it David.
> I've always wanted a tattoo, had it planned and everything but none of my family like tattoos. Including my OH.
> Not that that would stop me.
> I'm just a massive wimp when it comes to getting it actually done. I daren't go and of course I have no-one to go with to get it done because everyone i know says i'm being stupid for getting one.
> If i had someone to go with me or the guts to go alone i'd defiantly get at least one in a heartbeat.


I express my defiance with an occasional cigar, and my family is on notice that if I am ever diagnosed with a terminal illness I will take up smoking cigars freely, openly and frequently. Maybe you could give your family the same notice about tattoos??


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Sep 10, 2011)

[/quote]
I express my defiance with an occasional cigar, and my family is on notice that if I am ever diagnosed with a terminal illness I will take up smoking cigars freely, openly and frequently. Maybe you could give your family the same notice about tattoos??


[/quote]

That is pretty awesome Edna! I would love to have a cigar with you, although I have never had one in my life!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 10, 2011)

Edna said:


> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> > Go for it David.
> ...



Maybe.
or, I could just do what my older brother did and go and get one and hide it for as long as possible. Hope she doesn't notice it but by the time she does it's been there a couple of months.
She learnt the accept my brothers. It was on his forearm too, not exactly easy to hide. I think initially she was shocked but she soon got over it. 

My mum is very much it's our life we can do what we want.
All she asked was that we didn't smoke, do drugs, get tattoos or anything like that whilst we were under 18 (drinking didn't count once we hit 16, unless we got really drunk or became alcoholics) Once we hit 18 she was like "your old enough to make decisions for yourself" (Plus we all got something for not doing them things when we hit 18, i got a horse. my older brother got a lot of money)
and she knows i want a tattoo so i don't think she'd be too bothered.


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 10, 2011)

Great trial tat  I have one tattoo and I love it!! What were you thinking of getting? Something tortoise-related??


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 10, 2011)

I like your new aldabra tattoo, lol!


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 10, 2011)

Well I think any turtle/tortoises tattoo is cool but I'm not into it but that is just me lol


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 11, 2011)

dmmj said:


> first the picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here's mine...wanna be the only other person on Earth w/ this one? 






Hmmmm....really need to get mine touched up, after all these years...


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 13, 2011)

i used to do henna all the time. its fun but quite hard if your doing a complex design.  i did a turtle once and it was soooo cute!!  i like yours very nice and simple


----------



## Sky2Mina (Sep 13, 2011)

Make sure to show it off to everyone once the 'real deal' is done. 
Personally I like tattoos but I can't decide on a design I'd like my whole life.... a chinese sign... a flower... or a butterfly....? lol


----------



## ascott (Sep 13, 2011)

If it is something that speaks to you, you should go ahead with it....and it only hurts when the needle glides over a bone....the fleshy part is aok


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 14, 2011)

Sky2Mina said:


> Make sure to show it off to everyone once the 'real deal' is done.
> Personally I like tattoos but I can't decide on a design I'd like my whole life.... a chinese sign... a flower... or a butterfly....? lol



I'm so glad I waited as long as I did before getting ink'd...the tattoo I (though I) wanted at 18 would be terribly embarrassing @ 55!


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 16, 2011)

i think i would either want a sea horse or a shark or even a tortoise


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 17, 2011)

Claireabbo said:


> i think i would either want a sea horse or a shark or even a tortoise



People think this is a bad idea,
but i want my horses name "Jimbo" on my right wrist.
It's got a lot of meaning for it to be there. One day i will have it done!


----------



## Angi (Oct 8, 2011)

David~I think the fake tat is cool and would be a good choice for a real one.
Maggie~Getting a tat in 1963 was brave. Have you gotten anymore?
I like tattoos , but don't think you should get them when you are young. When I was 14 I thought my friend was so cool because she had a lightning bolt tattooed on her hand. By the time I was 16 I was SOOOOO glad my mom threatend to kill me if I got one. In California you have to be 18, I think that is good. David you are old enough GO FOR IT!


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 14, 2011)

I agree, do it up. I would like to see the new complex design though, so remember to keep us updated


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 14, 2011)

maggie3fan said:


> I got my first ink in 1963, before it was fashionable for women to get tattoos. I have the same flower on my back that Janis Joplin had on her butt...



Maggie, that is so wicked  

David, you should get the tat! I think this henna one is cute  
I have always wanted a tattoo, but my creativity lacks much too much. That, and my husband would probably kill me lol


----------



## dmmj (Oct 26, 2011)

So I have decided to get 2 one on each arm, and to terry while I like the design I don't want color in my tattoo.
The main problem is it took me almost 2 hours to decide on one that was only gonna last about 2 weeks, I can't imagine how long it will take to decide on 2 permanent ones. 

I am looking online for ideas, and I am gonna go for a tribal type design,I will keep you updated (for those who are interested) on my progress.


----------



## Grigor.Love. (Oct 26, 2011)

Currently, I have four tattoos. Funny that this would become a topic of discussion because I was thinking of getting a tortoise tattoo myself.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Oct 26, 2011)

dmmj said:


> So I have decided to get 2 one on each arm, and to terry while I like the design I don't want color in my tattoo.
> The main problem is it took me almost 2 hours to decide on one that was only gonna last about 2 weeks, I can't imagine how long it will take to decide on 2 permanent ones.
> 
> I am looking online for ideas, and I am gonna go for a tribal type design,I will keep you updated (for those who are interested) on my progress.



You are VERY wise to take plenty of time in deciding what you want, because, no matter what the "tattoo removal" industry says, tattoos ARE forever...it's rare that you can't tell exactly what the "removed" tattoo was...

Again, I'm SO-O-O-O-O-O glad that I didn't get the tattoo THAT I thought was so-o-o-o-o-o cool at 18, as it'd be VERY hard to explain away at my geezerly age of 55!


----------

